
Super Glue Built Planes, Nukes and Saved Soldiers’ Lives - vinnyglennon
http://warisboring.com/articles/super-glue-built-planes-nukes-and-saved-soldiers-lives/
======
danielrm26
Super glue will be needed to hold the title together as well, since an Oxford
comma wasn't used.

------
tomohawk
This is why The Right to Try is so important.

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-right-to-try-
revolt-14235273...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-right-to-try-
revolt-1423527365)

In the 1960s:

“FDA scientists put massive implants of super glue in rats, which caused
tumors — some of them malignant. Almost anything that massive would cause a
tumor,” Coover told the Chicago Tribune.

And finally in 1998:

"The FDA didn’t cave in to overwhelming research findings and international
experience until 1998, when it finally reclassified cyanoacrylate for topical
use"

